# Ardglass Silver Herring Trophy



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with information on this trophy which is now competed for annualy in the Ardglass Golf Club. I believe that it may originally have been competed for by herring boats. I'd like to know what it looks like and the names of any boats which may be named on it. A picture would be great!
Any help would be much appreciated.
Douglas 
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Hello again. I'm still looking for this info. Can anyone please help me? I have had three offers of info/photos but none have materialised. I would be really grateful for a bit of help.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I now have the info and photo I was looking for thanks to Jim Masson of the Down News and to the Ardglass Golf Club.
I am very grateful to them.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

